# ADEC and ADVETI



## melissasmith25

Hi all, anyone here work for ADVETI? I am interviewing with ADEC and my husband is interviewing with ADVETI. I have a few questions!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I know people who work at both these organisations. Adveti is a better place to work than ADEC from what I have observed. But ADEC people tend to have better accommodation provided.


----------



## Somayya

Hi i have an interview with adveti and was wondering if i could get some tips?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Be aware of the location (near Shahama) and push for as much as possible for accommodation allowance. Good luck!


----------



## Somayya

shahama?is that not a nice area to work?


----------



## meddeeha

Melissa: When is your interview? What position? Where will you be interviewing? I am working with TeachAway and I cleared my pre-screening interview. I am expecting to be called in for the IPI in a few weeks in NY.

Any additional IPI info is appreciated !!


----------



## meddeeha

Somayya: What position is your interview for? I cleared my pre-screening interview, and am waiting on the IPI in the upcoming weeks. 
What else do you know about adveti?

any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## melissasmith25

*Position Offered*

Hi! I was offered a position with ADEC teaching 6th Grade. I did my IPI in New York last week. My husband is interviewing ADVETI next Sunday. 
Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## meddeeha

great ! I was also offered the same ADEC position (6th grade science), and have the ADVETI next saturday!! I want to keep my options open. Have you received the contract from adec yet? do you live in the tri-state area?


----------



## melissasmith25

No. I live in Texas. Good luck!


----------



## meddeeha

melissa: are then settling for the ADEC position? are you content with not knowing where u will get placed?


----------



## lizardlover

hi

Your post made me laugh. I was wondering why people should avoid Shahama?


----------



## lizardlover

Shahama is fine.


----------



## Gul1969

Hi lizardlover

I've been offered a post teaching at the boarding school in Shahama. 

Firstly, can you tell me a little about Shahama? I've researched and all I can find is that it is peaceful; and I have no problem with that. I would be coming over with my wife. 

Secondly, do you know anything about the boarding school?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lizardlover

*Shahama*

Hi

Shahama is very quiet Emirati- not expat area. On the other hand as it is east of Abu Dhabi it is on the road out.. to Dubai... so you can drive there in about 45 minutes. The centre of Abu Dhabi (the island) is about 40 minutes drive west... 

A new mall has recently been built not too far from Shahama which has a Deerfields and Carrefour. Also you are not too far away from Yas Island, which is also getting a new mall and has IKEA and Ferrari World, and Hotels and Water world.. all sorts of stuff.

In terms of 'night-life' in Shahama itself it is non-existent. You would have to either go into Abu Dhabi or Dubai. 

About a boarding school - I know nothing.. but will attempt to find out. If there is a boarding school there will be expats...

Will you be staying at the school?


----------



## BedouGirl

lizardlover said:


> Hi Shahama is very quiet Emirati- not expat area. On the other hand as it is east of Abu Dhabi it is on the road out.. to Dubai... so you can drive there in about 45 minutes. The centre of Abu Dhabi (the island) is about 40 minutes drive west... A new mall has recently been built not too far from Shahama which has a Deerfields and Carrefour. Also you are not too far away from Yas Island, which is also getting a new mall and has IKEA and Ferrari World, and Hotels and Water world.. all sorts of stuff. In terms of 'night-life' in Shahama itself it is non-existent. You would have to either go into Abu Dhabi or Dubai. About a boarding school - I know nothing.. but will attempt to find out. If there is a boarding school there will be expats... Will you be staying at the school?


 I think it's for nationals http://adveti.abudhabi.ae/institutes/vocational-education-development-center-vedc/. http://www.vedc.ac.ae


----------



## Gul1969

lizardlover said:


> Hi
> 
> Shahama is very quiet Emirati- not expat area. On the other hand as it is east of Abu Dhabi it is on the road out.. to Dubai... so you can drive there in about 45 minutes. The centre of Abu Dhabi (the island) is about 40 minutes drive west...
> 
> A new mall has recently been built not too far from Shahama which has a Deerfields and Carrefour. Also you are not too far away from Yas Island, which is also getting a new mall and has IKEA and Ferrari World, and Hotels and Water world.. all sorts of stuff.
> 
> In terms of 'night-life' in Shahama itself it is non-existent. You would have to either go into Abu Dhabi or Dubai.
> 
> About a boarding school - I know nothing.. but will attempt to find out. If there is a boarding school there will be expats...
> 
> Will you be staying at the school?


Thank you for your reply. 

I've been given a housing allowance so fortunately I can live away from the school.


----------



## lizardlover

*boarding school*

hi

I followed the suggested link and it looks like it's part of the same organization I work for!!! (in Shahama)... I work for Adveti, which is part of VEDC, on the same military campus. i will make more enquiries.

If you have a housing allowance that's great... so you can choose where to live. I live in Mohamed Bin Zayed City - 30 minutes from Shahama. Good location and nice malls. You are probably looking at 60-80 AEd a year if you want a one bed flat. You have to pay up front here often the whole year- that's why you get the housing allowance. 

Tell you more later..


----------



## Gul1969

Hi

Yes I will be employed by ADVETI. I've just looked back at my posts and I didn't even mention that.... absent mindedness!! I'm in AD today (half term school holidays in England) so will check out some residential areas including MBZ. 

Thanks for all your help. I'll apologize in advance, but I'll probably be picking your brains again, very soon.


----------



## clyde

Hi does any1 know why the visas are taking so long for some adec teachers.my wife has been waiting since jan and we still dont know why or whats going on?please any info will help thanks


----------



## Gul1969

clyde said:


> Hi does any1 know why the visas are taking so long for some adec teachers.my wife has been waiting since jan and we still dont know why or whats going on?please any info will help thanks


Hi

I've been waiting since January too. I'm just getting my certificates attested and the hopefully the VISAs will be issued. I've been told by ADVETI that they hope to mobilise all new staff between 8th and 16th of August.


----------



## clyde

Thank you for that info.My wife did hear something like that just waiting to see.What do you mean by attested does adec do this or do you have to do this on your own


----------



## clyde

I just wish we knew why the visas are taking so long for the adec teachers.Im here working in abu dhabi waiting for my wife and my sons to come up just wandering is it really worth it what if she gets here later than august.


----------



## clyde

Im south african by the way are there any other south african that are here and do they know of any good diesel mechanic jobs


----------



## clyde

I just spoke to my wife and she told that the new recruits are starting in august.I just hope that my wifes visa is ready b4 that


----------



## clyde

I just spoke to my wife and she told that the new recruits are starting in august.I just hope that my wifes visa is ready b4 that


----------



## clyde

My bad my wife is going thru teach away


----------



## clyde

Are there any teachers working for teach away


----------



## sunsethi

Hello ,
I just got invited to attend the in- person interview for the IT position with ADVETI. I would like to know what kinds of questions they ask in the interview. Any insight on the in – person interview is highly appreciated?
What kinds of document do I need to prepare to take with me to the interview?

Thank you for you reply


----------

